
Clueyness: A Weird Kind of Sad – Wait but Why - mrfusion
https://waitbutwhy.com/2016/05/clueyness-a-weird-kind-of-sad.html
======
hilbert42
This parallels my own experience so much that I broke up reading it. Sometimes
I wish had a manual gain control on my amygdala so the world didn't hurt so
much.

